
Microsoft's Enterprise Price Hike - SteveV4389
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-enterprise-price-hike-2012-11
======
lifeguard
One of the the many joys of FOSS: no user client-access license, no device
CAL, no worry about legal key recovery, or if a site license covers a
contractor's laptop.

